# Most favourite word for fat.



## Jay West Coast (Apr 17, 2007)

So, I'm curious as to what words you DO like to describe fat on a person, or a fat person. Feel free to list "fat" among them. 

If I'm in company that might miss my point should I use the phrase "fat woman" to describe someone, I'll often use the innocuous "bigger woman." You guys got anything better? 

Fooling around, so far I've come up with "physically endowed," "very womanly figure," and "renaissance-conscious physique."


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So, I'm curious as to what words you DO like to describe fat on a person, or a fat person. Feel free to list "fat" among them.
> 
> If I'm in company that might miss my point should I use the phrase "fat woman" to describe someone, I'll often use the innocuous "bigger woman." You guys got anything better?
> 
> Fooling around, so far I've come up with "physically endowed," "very womanly figure," and "renaissance-conscious physique."



I actually really like "fat". It's a fun word to say. But I often will settle for the aforementioned "bigger" or "large" when describing someone because "fat", to most people, connotes something wholly negative.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I actually really like "fat". It's a fun word to say. But I often will settle for the aforementioned "bigger" or "large" when describing someone because "fat", to most people, connotes something wholly negative.



I have to say. I'm really with WW. I like "fat." I'll think some more....


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually refer to someone as "heavy-set," because some people freak out about the word "fat."


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> I usually refer to someone as "heavy-set," because some people freak out about the word "fat."



Yeah, it's essential to know your audience I guess. I know that here I can say "fat", but on a day to day basis it's hard to know who will be hurt by that.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 17, 2007)

"Fat". Also, coming from the right person with the right personality, "thick" goes over well. That's about it!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 17, 2007)

Anything except "stout" which one friend uses, and it inevitably makes me think of a walking shoe


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Anything except "stout" which one friend uses, and it inevitably makes me think of a walking shoe



Makes me think of a drink


----------



## olly5764 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yeah, I like fat too


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 17, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Makes me think of a drink



me too. 
On the topic,I guess my favorite word to use is curvy.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 17, 2007)

Squish. 

But I guess that was already made apparent.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 17, 2007)

Yea... It's a bit subjective... I always ask someone whether they consider "fat" to be pejorative or descriptive before I give my opinion. I seldomnly use it. 
Out and about I use, large, big, fat (When I know they find the word descriptive),

I use the medical terms when I'm trying to stress points like Overweight/Obesity, et cetera...


----------



## chickadee (Apr 17, 2007)

I like:
full-figured
well-proportioned
big (makes me feel powerful)
voluptuous
sometimes "thick" (depends on mood)
busty
large


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 17, 2007)

*for ladies is defenitely CURV IN THE RIGHT PLACES  


and men.....stocky :smitten: *


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 17, 2007)

I love to be called curvy........


I also like voluptuous but feel like a fraud because it seems wasted on me


----------



## Nellie (Apr 17, 2007)

I don't know what I would want to be call if I were fat myself, but I always have liked "chubby" as a adjective for men I find attractive. I have no idea why, but I have always felt "chubby" gave the impression of a softness or squishiness in addition to fatness. I may be a bit crazy


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 17, 2007)

For some reason, at least internally, the word "womanly" is often attached to a fat woman. I know that one can be thin and feminine (because you know I'm allll woman, baby), but I more closely associate voluptuousness and size with epitomizing femininity. 

How do you guys feel about being referred to as "womanly"?

&*&%@!! Jay already used "womanly". Sorry, I can't read.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 17, 2007)

Fat works for me. It's utilitarian and accurate. I also like curvy and abundant, and meaty is good for a laugh. A couple weeks ago I had "callipygian" as my user title for a while. It's a word Ripley found that's Greek for "having shapely buttocks." (Dibs already called. No nabbing it. )

Wax, I don't mind womanly at all.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 17, 2007)

I usually use 'squish' or some derivation thereof depending on how cutesy we're being  (skish, etc.)

I also enjoy the standard 'fat' though it can be taken the wrong way, as well as 'flab' (ditto with the taking wrong way).

=Divals


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 18, 2007)

personally, i dig "plump." OH oh a term i made up one night(i think Ivy might remember)...as opposed to saying i like "junk in the trunk," i make it a point to use "treasures in the tummy." haha i love it.


----------



## rabbitislove (Apr 18, 2007)

i love chub and chubby.
they make me giggle.
like a schoolgirl!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Apr 18, 2007)

I just use the word fat. I use it for myself, and for other people. Its straight to the point, and everyone knows what you are talking about. Of course after you say it people automatically say "noooooo you aren't fat"


----------



## curvalicious (Apr 18, 2007)

curvy
voluptuous
full-figured


----------



## DrFeeder (Apr 18, 2007)

I like "filled out", I guess because it has the implication of growing having occured.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 18, 2007)

pudge

it's fun to say! like pudge rodriguez


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm 5 ft 6 in and 380 pounds, so I know I'm fat, and the word fat is an honest descriptive term. Fat is not a dirty word, but merely a descriptive term like short, tall, or thin. I just happen to be fat.

And, I love being fat!  

I like the word plump, because it describes a person that is nice and round, Heavy and soft.

Roly Poly sounds kind of cute, and chubby is a nice word. 

Also, stout is a good word that indicates a person who is solidly build, a fat person having great physical strength, especially a short fat man who is strong and muscular underneath all the fat.

Also, stocky is a good word for the same reason. It means a person who is well built, as opposed to frail and delicate.

Chunky is not a bad word either, it could indicate a fat person who is well proportioned, and so, the words stout, stocky, and chunky all indicate a fat person having a well built body that is firm and strong, and powerfully built.

Pudgy is a nice word, meaning a fat person who is soft and cuddly. I love hugging, and being hugged by another fat person. It's the most pleasant sensation in all the world, and there is nothing else like it! 

I also like to refer to myself as generously proportioned, also I like the word hefty, and since I'm left handed, I sometimes refer to myself as a hefty lefty.

Large and in charge also sounds good, indicating self-confidence and not easily pushed around or intimidated by people.

So, I like to say that I'm plump and proud, large and in charge.

Also, there are a lot of cute nick-names for fat people, like Baby Huey, Teddy Bear, Baby Doll, and sometimes my girl friend calls me her fat little Dutch boy. And so, I like to say the we fat guys are Teddy Bears, and fat ladies are Baby Dolls, which to me sounds really cute!  

Now, most of us fat people don't like the word obese. 

But, as for me, the word obese really doesn't bother me at all, because obese sounds kind of sassy in defiance of the social norms.

When somebody calls me obese, it makes me feel really huge and enormous or over-sizeded, but then I love feeling huge and enormous.

I like to say the we really large fat people have great magnificent bodies, that we are monumental and Majestic, or that we fat people are truly awesome creatures, that we are God's special creations. 

Now, I really hate the term "morbidly" obese! My God how I hate the word morbid!!!  

I'll admit to being obese, but not morbid! I'm actually a very cheerful and happy little fatty, so there is nothing morbid about me. I prefer the word "massive" instead!  

I like being nice and fat, I really love being big and heavy, and being significantly larger than the average person, because it gives me a great feeling of self-confidence and security. I especially enjoy looking up to guys who are much taller than I am, and knowing that I outweigh them by a couple hundred pounds! I think its kind of cool!!!  

I love being fat, because it feels very comfortable, so very soft and warm, and I enjoy the sensation of heaviness on my feet when I'm out walking around, and I like stepping into a room full of people and being the largest person there, because it makes me feel special, and unique. 

I have a unique physique!  

Now, I'm kind of pear-shaped but with a rather prominent mid-section. I have a nice plump soft round body, and my arms and legs are kind of short in proportion to my body, and I actually like the look, because it gives me a more relaxed appearance.

When I go out walking around down town, I prefer wearing shorts instead of long pants, because I'm really proud of my short chunky legs. My girl friend says I have nice thick powerful looking legs. I also like wearing T Shirts with horizontal stripes because it make me look shorter and fatter.  

And when I walk, I waddle like a fat penguin, and my broad hips swagger and sway, and my big round belly bounces and quivers far out in front of me, leading the way like the prowl of a mighty battle ship!  

Yes, we fat people are truly awesome creatures!  

I like to sing and dance, and stomp my feet, and really rock your world!


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 18, 2007)

Teddy Bear, that was an awesome post!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 18, 2007)

When I talk about friends of mine I use all sorts of words. When they aren't even really fat I will use terms such as "gently plus size" or "plump". A common word for woman of bigger sizes that I love is "voluptuous". I get called big stuff, fatty and others by a close friend of mine and it just makes me smile. Although one time this friend called me fatty in front of a girlfriend of mineand she still hears these terms as an insult where as I embrace them. She just about punched his face in. She was drunk at the time but clarification was needed. I like most any term for fat though. Trying to get my parents to use the "F" word is a bit harder. 

PS.... I really like how on Dictionary.com in most of the definitions for the word voluptuous they use a descriptive word of pleasure.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 18, 2007)

I prefer fat but when talking to gentler folk I tend to use the word heavy or big. When referring to a super sized person I just say in an emphatic way, "S/he's a really *BIG* man/woman."


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> When I talk about friends of mine I use all sorts of words. When they aren't even really fat I will use terms such as "gently plus size" or "plump". A common word for woman of bigger sizes that I love is "voluptuous". I get called big stuff, fatty and others by a close friend of mine and it just makes me smile. Although one time this friend called me fatty in front of a girlfriend of mineand she still hears these terms as an insult where as I embrace them. She just about punched his face in. She was drunk at the time but clarification was needed. I like most any term for fat though. Trying to get my parents to use the "F" word is a bit harder.
> 
> PS.... I really like how on Dictionary.com in most of the definitions for the word voluptuous they use a descriptive word of pleasure.




Gently plus size, eh? That's different...and I sort of like it. 

I use fat, even though when I'm referring to myself, some of my friends will almost try to stop my lips from forming the word. I guess when you've really gotten the idea of accepting your body, the F bomb no longer hurts, insults, or degrades you. If anything, it makes me happy.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I love to be called curvy........
> 
> 
> I also like voluptuous but feel like a fraud because it seems wasted on me



I've seen pictures... I would hardly say anything on you was wasted  You curvy, voluptuous fairy you


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> .... A common word for woman of bigger sizes that I love is "voluptuous". .....
> 
> PS.... I really like how on Dictionary.com in most of the definitions for the word voluptuous they use a descriptive word of pleasure.



I thought of this word when Jay first posted this thread, but I always associated it with descriptors like buxom or busty. But, you're right, voluptuous is a great term. I think it can stretch from plus sized to super because it describes a figure, for me, that is full, variously proportioned, but always fully expressed and filled out.

I used to always pronounce it "vul-lump-tuous."  Maybe that's the term for the truly fat voluptuous form. My wife still makes fun of me for it. 

Variations on Voluptuous:
Vu*lump*tous
*Volum*ptuous
Voluminously Voluptuous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 18, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've seen pictures... I would hardly say anything on you was wasted  You curvy, voluptuous fairy you




It won't let me rep you again  
Thanks sweetie- that made my day


----------



## Spanky (Apr 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> How do you guys feel about being referred to as "womanly"?



WW, speaking for the "guys" I really wouldn't like it.  

Rubenesque is one that puts cute little painted images in my head.

I also like zaftig (used in English), mollig, pummelig (German) because of the way they sound. 

So how's this sound?

"You rubenesque, zaftig fairy you"

Jus' sayin'.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 18, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> How do you guys feel about being referred to as "womanly"?





Spanky said:


> WW, speaking for the "guys" I really wouldn't like it.



Well, you're all going to think that I'm kind of weird but . . . . .

I really love being fat, and I intend to keep on gaining even more weight to become even fatter! I'm a feedee searching for a female feeder to really fatten me up some more.

I hope, that through increasing obesity, that I will take on a more "effeminate" or "infantile" appearance.  

The pic that you see in my Avatar and in my signature below, that photo was taken of me back in October 2006 when I only weighed about 330 pounds.

I now weigh 380 pounds, at 5 ft 6 in, so I have gained about about 50 pounds, and average of 10 pounds every month. So, just look at my pic, and imagine and extra 50 pounds on me in the photo, and I hope to keep on gaining 10 pounds every month, or 120 pounds every year for the next 3 years or so.

Since I've been gaining more weight, I notice that the backs of my hands are beginning to get those four dimples that you see on fat baby hands.  

Also, I'm a kind of pear shaped male. Usually it is fat women who tend to be pear shaped, but sometimes it happens to us fat guys as well.

Now I'm not Gay, I'm straight because I prefer the company of women, nice plump women, but I'm a straight guy who happens to be rather timid, docile, and kind of "sissified" and I'm happy being as such.

That what I really love about obesity, it sometimes makes a person look much younger than one's actual age, like I still have my baby fat.  

So, if somebody were to tell me that I look effeminate or infantile because of my obesity, I would like that very much! 

I hope you'll all understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## sheilamaxima (Apr 18, 2007)

Simply put-- HAPPY!!!


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2007)

My user title used to be "Plush, luxury-sized..." I like those terms, too, but do not shy away from "fat." A friend says "round-girl," and I like that, too.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 18, 2007)

"bigger"


I'm a bigger gal...

or chunky


"mmm..he's a chunky monkey"

:smitten:


----------



## runningman (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm gonna take my own interpretation of this question.

My favourite word for fat - gorgeous!


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> My user title used to be "Plush, luxury-sized..." I like those terms, too, but do not shy away from "fat." A friend says "round-girl," and I like that, too.



"plush" is awesome.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2007)

As I originally stated in the "Least Favorite" thread, my favorite word, and one that should be used to describe all BHM's is "HEROIC!!!"


----------



## marlowegarp (Apr 18, 2007)

I like stout or corpulent. They both sound like cool, made-up-by-Lewis-Carroll words.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 18, 2007)

Fat, chunky, voluptuous, heavy-set, big, large.....

My favorite yet....

*"Built for comfort, not for speed."*

Rock. On.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2007)

POS is also up there. I remember my father admitting my grandmother into the nursing home and him telling them she was a POS .. well, pretty sure he meant "person of size" but most everyone else thinks what he said was rather cruel to say about ones own mother. haha

but seriously, I'm partial to anything involved Marshmallow linked with a few other words. mmm marshmallowy


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2007)

Guys in my old neighborhood used go "mamaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaa gorrrrrrrdddiiiiiiiiiiiiita" at me on the street. I didn't love bein hollered at, but I didn't mind the title.

When it's coming out of my mouth? "Fat." Then "big." I like "pudgy," too, although it doesn't mean the same thing in my mind. I call my cat "chubster."


----------



## supersoup (Apr 18, 2007)

i use fatty all the time to describe myself. i just like it. 

as far as other words, a guy i dated called me panda sqvish every once in a while and i thought it was adorable. pudgy, round, and big girl are alright as well. as long as it doesn't sound mean, or medical i don't care.


----------



## rainyday (Apr 18, 2007)

Tina said:


> My user title used to be "Plush, luxury-sized..."



I forgot about that one, T. Always loved seeing it.



liz (di-va) said:


> Guys in my old neighborhood used go "mamaciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaa gorrrrrrrdddiiiiiiiiiiiiita" at me on the street.


Wouldn't want it hollered, but I do like that one too. And that just reminded me of another word I like. Once at a garage sale I had a bunch of 4X and 5X clothes out on a rack. At least three times a family of folks pulled up, a scout came to browse, and when they discovered the clothes ran back to the car saying "Grande! Grande!" At least one fat lady would then appear out of the car to shop. It was kind of fun to see someone being excited at finding fat clothes, and I've liked that word ever since.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 18, 2007)

I do love the name Fatty McButter-Pants that Kevin James used on King of Queens. That has to be one of my faves.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2007)

Fatty Mc(insert word here) is pretty much golden


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 18, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Fatty Mc(insert word here) is pretty much golden



Yes but coming from the ever so sexy Kevin James... it made McButter-Pants even better. Fatty McStrawberry-Pants just doesnt have the same ring to it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Yes but coming from the ever so sexy Kevin James... it made McButter-Pants even better. Fatty McStrawberry-Pants just doesnt have the same ring to it.



I agree - I think Fatty McButterpants is great! It's what I call one of my closest friends.


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2007)

rainyday said:


> I forgot about that one, T. Always loved seeing it.


Thanks, rainy. It'll likely be back again at some point. 


> Wouldn't want it hollered, but I do like that one too. And that just reminded me of another word I like. Once at a garage sale I had a bunch of 4X and 5X clothes out on a rack. At least three times a family of folks pulled up, a scout came to browse, and when they discovered the clothes ran back to the car saying "Grande! Grande!" At least one fat lady would then appear out of the car to shop. It was kind of fun to see someone being excited at finding fat clothes, and I've liked that word ever since.


Si, es muy bueno, mi amiga -- y "muy grande!".


----------



## Lilbexter (Apr 19, 2007)

I tend to really like Fatty McFatFat. i've never actually been called that, but it's the name of my friend's cat, which I think is brilliant. Good news though, her cat is fat...so it is rightfully named, no fears.


----------



## This1Yankee (Apr 20, 2007)

I like "pleasantly plump". It's cute. Or "large-n-in-charge"...okay, maybe not really. I couldn't help but laugh though as a previous poster who said "Heroic" to describe BHM's...that's classy. Me likes.


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 20, 2007)

"Heroic" and "luxury-sized" are both...

flabulous!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 20, 2007)

How about...

skirt inertia
dessert in the skirt
plump in all the right places
soft figured
flesh-a-licious


Maybe it's just me, but I really don't have problem with "obese"... It's not a bad sounding word per se, no worse than, say oboe, or oblong... It just means "very fat". I wonder if we in the size acceptance movement should insist on taking back that word and making it into something nice? Instead of "morbid obesity" maybe something like "sweet obesity", or "beautiful obesity" or "obese beach babes" would put a good spin on obese.

SoWhatDooYaThink?

fa_man_stan


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 20, 2007)

fa_man_stan said:


> Maybe it's just me, but I really don't have problem with "obese"... It's not a bad sounding word per se, no worse than, say oboe, or oblong... It just means "very fat". I wonder if we in the size acceptance movement should insist on taking back that word and making it into something nice? Instead of "morbid obesity" maybe something like "sweet obesity", or "beautiful obesity" or "obese beach babes" would put a good spin on obese.
> 
> SoWhatDooYaThink?
> 
> fa_man_stan



Actually, I love the word obese, because it sounds kind of sassy in defiance of all the societal norms. 

But I don't like the term "morbid", because I'm actually a very cheerful and happy little fatty, so there is nothing morbid about me.

I prefer the word "massive" instead.  

So, I like to say that I'm happily and contentedly, massively obese!  

Also, someone who is massively obese could also be described and monumentally and Majestically Obese! 

I love the word obese, because it sounds much bigger than fat! Obese sounds really huge! Therefore, I'm not merely fat, I am Obese! 

Another thing I like about obesity, is that we obese people are Giants! Even if you happen to be a "midget" or a "dwarf", if you weigh at least twice as much as someone who is of "average" height and weight, or twice as much as a tall person, then you too are a Giant!  

That's why I love massive obesity, because even short people can be huge Giants! I'm kind of short at 5 ft 6 in and weighing 380 pounds, and I love looking up to guys who are much taller than I am, and knowing that I weigh twice as much. So, even though I'm a couple of inches shorter than the average male, my obesity makes me feel like a Giant! 

When I was a kid, I had hopes of being 6 feet tall when I grew up, but during my teen age years, I had gained weight so fast that I had stunted my growth, and stopped growing in height at the age of 15, while my younger brother who has always been thin, continued to grow until the age of 20, and when I was 15, and he was 14, he was already taller than I was. So, I guess that if I can't be 6 feet tall, I'll gladly settle for being at least 6 feet wide!  

I've been gaining on average about 10 pounds each month for the past 8 months now, and I intend to keep on gaining just to see how much more obese I can become.

Anyway, a 3 1/2 foot dwarf, or a 4 foot midget who weighs at least 300 pounds, they can proudly proclaim themselves to be Giants! We once had a 300 pound midget living here in El Paso Texas nick-named Tiny-Big, "over fed and under loved" who owned a furniture store back in the 1970s.

And so, thanks to massive obesity, even dwarfs, midgets, and short people in general, all can be happy little Giants! Horizontal Giants! So, even if you are short, you too can be monumental and Majestic! Now, I would love to be a foot shorter and at least a hundred pounds heavier! I would love it! Absolutely love it!!! 

Now, I am rather soft and weak, so my girlfriend calls me a "soft and weak, obese little cream puff" but she says it in a kind and loving way, so coming from her, I truly like it very much.  

I'm also very gentle and rather timid. I'm actually a sissy boy! But people are often intimidated by me because of my size, so I have no need to be Macho and aggressive. The intimidation factor due to my size serves as a kind of protection. How ironic that people may feel intimidated by a soft and weak sissy boy like me, just simply because of my size and weight!

Even people who are taller than I am are sometimes intimidated by me because of my weight.

And so, I'm perfectly happy and contented to pursue my own peaceful and gentle way of life.

I'm as gentle and docile as a fat little lamb.


----------



## waldo (Apr 20, 2007)

Spanky said:


> WW, speaking for the "guys" I really wouldn't like it.
> 
> Rubenesque is one that puts cute little painted images in my head.
> 
> ...



I agree that Rubenesque is a great term. Another word I like to describe a fat woman is fluffy.


----------



## Smushygirl (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmmm...okay I got one:

*Smushy!!!*


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 20, 2007)

Smushygirl said:


> Hmmmm...okay I got one:
> 
> *Smushy!!!*



That word suits you quite well!!! 


Bill


----------



## bigplaidpants (Apr 25, 2007)

You know. I forgot one.

Around the late 80's and early 90's, I started using the word "yummy" to denote anyone beautiful, attractive, good-looking, etc. Little, at the time, did I realize what FA connotations such a word has.

Yummy: edible, good tasting, scrumptions, delectible.

I have to say, I think "yummy" is a great word or FA equivalent for "fat" when worn on a person. If someone's fat, for a FA, that means they're "yummy," look good, etc.

"Yummy."


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Apr 25, 2007)

I like fluffy, chubby, or plump if I can't use the word fat


----------



## lemmink (Apr 26, 2007)

pudge! :wubu:


----------



## Elfcat (Apr 26, 2007)

bigplaidpants said:


> I have to say. I'm really with WW. I like "fat." I'll think some more....



Yeah, "fat" is such a nice perky little word really.


----------



## Accept (Apr 26, 2007)

Chubby, chunky, pudgy, curvey. A lot of "eee"s.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 26, 2007)

Accept said:


> Chubby, chunky, pudgy, curvey. A lot of "eee"s.



Hey hey!! I haven't seen you or your girl on here in a while. Where have ya been hiding?

Another word... this has probably been said, but I like bouncy. I find it cute and funny (as well as some others) when my tummy bounces when i laugh or drive over bumpy roads.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 26, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey hey!! I haven't seen you or your girl on here in a while. Where have ya been hiding?
> 
> Another word... this has probably been said, but I like bouncy. I find it cute and funny (as well as some others) when my tummy bounces when i laugh or drive over bumpy roads.



Me too! Or when I walk at an accelerated speed (which isn't very often).


----------



## Accept (Apr 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Hey hey!! I haven't seen you or your girl on here in a while. Where have ya been hiding?



In busyland I guess! I think the forum as a whole was in a slow period, and we both just took a break from participating. But my work's been really lazy for the past few days, so I found myself posting and presto! here we both are again.  

And we're still eager for some portland chillin


----------



## elwood_blues (Apr 29, 2007)

Hmmm. Gotta have one that hasnt been used here 100 times already.

Gonna have to make some up then!

"Bigalicious"

"Plushachub"

and the ever classic "All that and a bag of chips."


----------



## Red (Apr 29, 2007)

'Chunky monkey'. Saying it always makes me smile. 


"I am a 'Chunky monkey', as opposed to being a 'skinny minnie, yay!'"


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

How about plush or my favorite chubly.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I actually love the word OBESE!  

Because as I have said before, it sounds really sassy in defiance of all the societal norms!  

I just don't like the word morbid, because I'm a happy and cheerful person and there is nothing morbid about me.

So, I'm a happy and contented, massively obese, roly poly, soft and weak little butter ball!  

I say, if you got it, flaunt it!  

Oh, check out my latest pic!  

View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


----------



## Damon (Apr 30, 2007)

When I see a good looking bbw I think "fertility goddess"


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 30, 2007)

Damon said:


> When I see a good looking bbw I think "fertility goddess"




I try to keep it simple and just think "goddess".


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 30, 2007)

I love it when my friends call me Baby Huey!  

Also I like it when they call me Bubble Butt, or Balloon Belly, or Cream Puff, or a great big softy!  

Chubby Cheeks is also cute!  

My favorite names for the various parts of a fat person's body is Thunder Thighs, Love Handles, Rhino-rump or Buffalo-butt. I actually love those words because hearing those terms in reference to myself makes me feel really huge and oh so totally awesome!  

I also like the medical term Body Mass Index (BMI) because hearing the words Body Mass implies that I have a huge massive body!

Years ago, when I use to ride around on a motor cycle, a Kawasaki KZ 650 with a four banger, I had a little sign on the back that said WIDE LOAD or better yet OVER SIZED LOAD, and it did get quite a few laughs! 

Since I love being fat, I believe that people who love being fat, as I do, should have fun with it.

Another cool nick name is Broad Beam, or Mr. Five by Five. I also like being called Blubber Boy, or Jelly Belly!

One time when I was riding on the bus, and taking up two seats as usual, someone commented that I was as big as a house, and I just smiled back at them, and patted myself on my big round tummy. I also like Tub Tummy, or Tubby, or some of my friends just call me Tubs.

Sometimes when I meet old friends they say "Hey big guy! How's it going?" and sometimes they pat me on my belly, and some times they even like to tickle me, and I love it! We fat people should enjoy being petted by our closest friends.

You know, it's a damn shame that there is so much prejudice in society against us fat people, because we fat people are soft and warm and cuddly, and the most pleasant sensation of all, is being a fat person, and hugging another fat person. there is no other sensation in all the world like it.

I believe that when we fat people meet other fat friends on the street, or anywhere in public, instead of a handshake, we should just give each other a nice great big soft warm chubby hug!  

Over the years, I have only known a very few fat people who were mean or aggressive in any way. Most of us fat people, we are gentle, timid, and docile creatures.  

We fat people are actually big babies! When we reach physical maturity, we all stop growing in height, but some of us fat people keep on growing horizontally through out our entire lives, therefore, we are big babies because we simply don't stop growing. We come into the world as fat little babies, and we leave the world as big fat babies. 

We may mature both mentally, intellectually, and spiritually as we get older, but physically we are still big fat babies.

I should know, because at the age of 55, I'm still just a big fat and happy baby boy!  

View attachment TeddyBear21.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear19.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear16.JPG


----------



## Red (Apr 30, 2007)

Teddy Bear said:


> I love it when my friends call me Baby Huey!
> 
> Also I like it when they call me Bubble Butt, or Balloon Belly, or Cream Puff, or a great big softy!
> 
> ...







I'm sure you must have been some kind of doggie in a past life!


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 30, 2007)

Red said:


> I'm sure you must have been some kind of doggie in a past life!



No, I believe that in my past life, I might have been a big fat and furry angora house cat weighing over 45 pounds, laying on my back, purring contently as someone petted me and scratched my fat belly!  

On the other hand, I might have been a polar bear, because I love cold weather, and have a very low tolerance to heat.

But then, again no! Because polar bears are very strong and aggressive, and obese house cats are very docile.

So, I must have been a very fat cat in a past life, because I'm soft and weak, timid, gentle, and docile. 

I hope that in my next life, I will come back again as another really fat person, perhaps as a nice great big fat lady!  

If so, then I shall wear a shocking pink blouse, shocking pink stretch tights or Spandex, so that people will see all of my soft flab quivering and jiggling as a walk around in the shopping malls!  

Who knows? Maybe in my next life I will set a new world's record! That will be really cool!!!


----------



## HEINEKEN (May 1, 2007)

I know a girl that says she is getting "Festively PLUMP" during the holidays...kinda cute in a Thanksgiving/Christmas sort of way/weigh!


----------



## Teddy Bear (May 1, 2007)

I once knew three really big fat men who were very strong and muscular under all the fat.

They were truck drivers and construction workers. 

One guy was about 6 and a half feet tall. He must have measured about 3 feet wide across the butt, 3 and one half feet wide across his chest, and more than 4 feet wide across his massive belly. His "love handles" were wider than his hips, and he had a massive upper body. His really huge belly hung down over his belt, and his pants kept sliding halfway down on his butt, and he had to keep pulling his pant up all the time.

He could drink three cases of beer in about two hours, and not even get a buzz. To him, beer was like soda pop because he could never get drunk form just beer. It took about a fifth of hard liquor to give him a buzz he was so big.

But despite his huge size, and great physical strength, he was not at all aggressive. He was a happy and jolly, gentle giant with a great sense of humor. Also he was a construction worker, but he was too big to drive a motor vehicle to work, so he had a friend who would drive him to work. He was so big he had to sit in the bed of a pick up truck because he could not fit inside. He was very strong and could lift 350 pounds over his head. He was truly awesome!

His friends called him Beer Wagon! 

The other two guys that I knew, they were very fat, but not as big. They were truck drivers who drove the big rigs, the 18 wheelers.

One guy went by the nick name Mack Truck, and the other was known by his friends as Freight Train! 

So, those are really cool nick names for big fat men. Beer Wagon, Mack Truck, and Freight Train! Those names really have pizazz!!! 

Another really cool way to describe big strong powerfully built fat men would be to refer to them as Human Locomotives! 

As for me, I'm obese at 5 ft 6 in and over 380 pounds, but I'm not very strong. I'm actually soft and weak, so I usually get called cute names like Cream Puff, Marshmallow, or just Baby Huey.

I have a girl friend who says I look like a fat little Dutch boy, and she calls me her Teddy Bear, hence the name I use on these forums.

As you can see from my photos below, I do look almost like a Teddy Bear, but my body is so soft, flabby, and weak that I really spread out when I sit down, so in the second picture I look like a cream puff.

But I'm perfectly happy and contented being as such.  

View attachment TeddyBear21.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


----------



## fat hiker (May 3, 2007)

"So, those are really cool nick names for big fat men. Beer Wagon, Mack Truck, and Freight Train! Those names really have pizazz!!! "

Those are really cool names! I knew a fellow once who took up truck driving - your typical sturdy six-footer, probably about 210, 220 when he started driving. Now, he would have been 26, 27 at the time - so just picture it. Sitting in the truck all day, eating at truck stops, abandoning sports for being on the road did 'wonders' for his waistline - he must have doubled his weight in a year, maybe a year and a half. 

Somewhere after he topped 400 he started to cut back - at his mother's urging. He got down to about 300 or so before he stabilised. When last I saw him, he had crept back up to maybe 325.... 

Truck driving - what a way of life!


----------



## pickleman357 (May 3, 2007)

Acutally.... instead of calling a fat woman fat, I like to call them _normal_. What a concept eh?


----------



## Teddy Bear (May 3, 2007)

pickleman357 said:


> Acutally.... instead of calling a fat woman fat, I like to call them _normal_. What a concept eh?



Well, actually, here in the USA there are more people who are overweight than there are people who are not overweight.

About 65 percent of the population is overweight and about 30 percent of us are obese. 

So, in this day and age, FAT is NORMAL!!!  

I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## RyanFA (May 7, 2007)

oops, you beat me to it. I just posted a new thread with this question. I usually like chubby, big, or chubber hah sometimes fat....can't decide which I like best though


----------



## BrownEyedGirl (May 19, 2007)

RyanFA said:


> oops, you beat me to it. I just posted a new thread with this question. I usually like chubby, big, or chubber hah sometimes fat....can't decide which I like best though




Chubber is a trademark name. Don't forget it!


----------



## wistful (May 21, 2007)

My absolute favorite term to describe a fat woman is zaftig/zoftig.I love even just saying the word as it creates such a pleasing sound as it rolls off the tongue.Yiddish words tend to be very expressive and fun to say and zaftig is no different.

what I love most about this word is that when translated it means "juicy and succulent".What a luscious way to describe the beauty of a fat woman! Zaftig just oozes positivity and sexiness.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 23, 2007)

I don't know that I have a fave word for fat, but I don't think we get to use enough Z-words, so I'm making Zaftig my new favorite word for fat.



wistful said:


> My absolute favorite term to describe a fat woman is zaftig/zoftig.I love even just saying the word as it creates such a pleasing sound as it rolls off the tongue.Yiddish words tend to be very expressive and fun to say and zaftig is no different.
> 
> what I love most about this word is that when translated it means "juicy and succulent".What a luscious way to describe the beauty of a fat woman! Zaftig just oozes positivity and sexiness.


----------



## distanceFA (May 29, 2007)

Horizontally-gifted
Amazingly curvacious
The way people are meant to be


----------



## Regular Bill (May 29, 2007)

wistful said:


> My absolute favorite term to describe a fat woman is zaftig/zoftig.I love even just saying the word as it creates such a pleasing sound as it rolls off the tongue.Yiddish words tend to be very expressive and fun to say and zaftig is no different.
> 
> what I love most about this word is that when translated it means "juicy and succulent".What a luscious way to describe the beauty of a fat woman! Zaftig just oozes positivity and sexiness.




I think I'm beginning to likee this word too...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

well padded, fluffy, soft n' cuddlely, pillowy, well rounded, pinchable, perfect ^_^


----------



## Regular Bill (May 30, 2007)

Ample is a good word..


----------



## yasuko_latexcat (Jun 14, 2007)

I guess that it would be _ballooned_ , I sort of have it in mind after seeing "Master of disguise" movie a couple of years ago. (For those who don't get the idea, there was a scene in that movie where the main character used an inflatable suit to make him look like a fat person)


----------



## Athena9950 (Jun 14, 2007)

Fluffy!

Fat girls generally don't like to be teased by skinny girls like me but it gets me aroused...I can't help it! lol


----------



## cammy (Jun 14, 2007)

I call my guy "comfy."


----------



## KnownIssues (Jun 16, 2007)

I have to say, I find myself oddly aroused by the words "obese" and "overweight", often even more than "fat". Most of the cute-sy words imply being less than fat: chubby, pudgy, tubby. In fact, "morbidly obese", as politically incorrect of a term as that is here, is one I especially like.

As for what word makes for a best term to describe someone who is fat in mixed company, I don't think you can find one. It's like what to call black people. Obese is just considered too negative, even though as a medical term it simply indicates a specific percentage of body fat or height/mass ratio. Big just sounds too euphemistic. Big muscles? Big height? Big boned?

I'm sticking with fat.


----------



## lizzy (Jun 17, 2007)

Using "fat" is okay. I also like "plump" "chubby" and "portly" (for men).


----------



## DestinyBBW (Jun 17, 2007)

Just my fave, Chubalicious:batting:


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jun 17, 2007)

As I have said before, I actually love the word OBESE because to me, it sounds kind of sassy in defiance of the social norms!

I just hate the term "morbidly" obese, because there is nothing "morbid" about me. I'm actually a very happy and cheerful little fat boy!  

Again I say, I prefer the word "massive" instead.

At 5 ft 6 in and now 385 pounds, my BMI (Body Mass Index) is 62.13 which places me in the category of Super Super Morbidly Obese! Another words, Obesity Class V, But I prefer Super Super Massively Obese instead.

I also like the term Body Mass Index, because I like having a massive body!

Anyway here are the classifications according to the BMI Charts.

BMI < 18.5: Underweight

BMI = 18.5  24.9: Normal weight

BMI = 25-29.9: Overweight

BMI = 30-34.9: Obesity class I

BMI = 35-39.9: Obesity class II

BMI = 40-49.9: Obesity class III - (Morbidly Obese)

BMI = 50-59.9: Obesity class IV - (Super Morbidly Obese)

BMI = 60 and above: Obesity class V - (Super Super Morbidly Obese)

Again, I just hate that word "morbid" because I'm much too cheerful and happy to be morbid.

So, I'm a happy and contented Super Super Massively Obese little fatty.

Also, in some ways the BMI chart is bull carp!

According to the BMI charts, President Bush is overweight and Arnold Schwarzenegger is obese.

President Bush likes to go out running and gets lots of exercise, and he is probably only about 10% percent body fat while Arnold Schwarzenegger is very muscular, likes to pump iron to build big muscles, and is probably only about 7% percent body fat, and 50% percent testosterone.

Now I know when a person is obese. If you are nice and soft and cuddly, then you are obese.

So, I know I'm obese, because I'm a soft and weak, happy little cream puff!  

I'm as gentle and docile as a fat baby lamb!  

View attachment ThisManObese.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear18.JPG


----------



## Lady at Large (Jun 17, 2007)

The "Super Morbidly Obese" sounds like I should be running around in tights and a cape saving the world! (Who knows maybe I just will...if someone else doesn't get to it first!)


----------



## pickleman357 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, there is that comic called Pounderous Woman if that helps

_(sorry if I misspelled it)_


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jun 17, 2007)

Lady at Large said:


> The "Super Morbidly Obese" sounds like I should be running around in tights and a cape saving the world! (Who knows maybe I just will...if someone else doesn't get to it first!)



Sorry, but a couple of my favorite comic book heroes beat you to it.

Fat Fury, and Fat Man The Human Flying Saucer!

Fat Fury wore a blue suit with a red cape, and had a plunger stuck on top of his head, while Fat Man wore a green suit with a gold cape.

Oh wait! I just thought of something. They were guys so you could be the first fat lady super hero taking to the air wearing wearing a shocking pink suit and a chartreuse cape and call yourself Super Obese Lady.

Now that would be cool!!!  

Oh, and if you should see Super Man, kick his ass for me!


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 17, 2007)

Tooz said:


> "Fat". Also, coming from the right person with the right personality, "thick" goes over well. That's about it!



'thick' in the UK refers to a persons intelligence - or rather lack of it!

So, therefore 'thick' does not do it for me ..because I am faaaaaaaar from that!

CeCe xx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 17, 2007)

CeCe the Porky Princess! said:


> 'thick' in the UK refers to a persons intelligence - or rather lack of it!
> 
> So, therefore 'thick' does not do it for me ..because I am faaaaaaaar from that!
> 
> CeCe xx




I actually feel complimented with words like thick, rich, buxom- words that mean "more" that have never had negative connotations attached to them


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 17, 2007)

BrownEyedGirl said:


> Chubber is a trademark name. Don't forget it!



I am incredibly lucky to be in a wonderful relationship with a BHM .. as we are both tall and FAT we refer to ourselves as the 'Chubberchubbchubbs' ..lol sorta a pet name if you like!

FAT - that is what I am. BUT, used in the wrong tone, conversation it is a negative word and a word people can feel insulted/upset by ... I am FAT so I will use the term FAT, but I will never refer to a.n.other as FAT unless I know how they feel.

It is all about common courtousy (sp?!) .. the usual term that is used when folk try to (politely) describe me is 'she's a big girl' *gestures to height and girth*....


CeCe - fat, bigboned, hefty, plump, curvy, lardy, fatty, Fat B*tch, big girl, amazonian, chubby, meaty, heffer, brickhouse, 'big engine nice pistons' lol just a few of the many many names given to me over time...not many too intelligent or inspiring!


----------



## feeder hound (Jun 19, 2007)

lard like i love lardy ladys


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jul 1, 2007)

I think another favorite word for us fat people is land whale!

One day while I was riding the bus, as I sat down, I took up two seats.

I'm rather big in the hips when sitting down. 

Now, at 5 ft 6 in and 385 pounds, I only measure 56 inches around my chest, but I'm 64 inches around my waist, and 70 inches around my hips with 36 inch thighs.

But when I sit down, my lower belly below the waistband, hips and butt spread out to almost 82 inches around, and so I take up two seats on the bus.

Anyway, this one really rude thin lady called me a land whale!

So, I said to her, "you know, I think I shall take that as a compliment, because I love whales! They are gentle and intelligent creatures!"  

And so, we fat people are intelligent and gentle land whales while people who are mean and cruel, violent and aggressive, regardless of size, I call them land sharks!

I prefer to be a land whale rather than a land shark any day.  

View attachment TeddyBear23.JPG


View attachment TeddyBear21.JPG


----------



## Silversnake418 (Jul 1, 2007)

My favorite word for fat is plump but if I'm describing a person I say big because I don't want to be mean.


----------



## fafe973 (Jul 3, 2007)

This is my first post ever though I have lerked for years!
I had a cute friend who was quite fat who used to call herself a Blubbatoy.
I loved it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 3, 2007)

fafe973 said:


> This is my first post ever though I have lerked for years!
> I had a cute friend who was quite fat who used to call herself a Blubbatoy.
> I loved it!



Yay! Welcome to the light of day, former lurker  And that really is a cute name for a fat girl. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 4, 2007)

I do like being called voluptous --it implies a certain shape, or even buxom. I also refer to fat as "jelly"...oh and how could I forget; delicious. Yes, I refer to fat as delicious.


----------



## cl6672 (Jul 5, 2007)

i think the word fat is the best but i also like:
voluptuous
curvy,
curvaceous,
chub/chubby,
pudge/pudgy,
plush
porky


----------



## fat&happy (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm rather fond of 'fat.' It's solid, short, to-the-point, and (in my mind) non-pejorative (although I recently had a group of first-graders tell me not to use it because it's a 'bad word'...and all I was doing was teaching them about Fat Tuesday!).

If you're describing me, I also appreciate soft, round, voluptuous, generous curves, and the like.

I like reading descriptions of broad hips, round faces, and bellies that arc or gently sway. I tend to prefer my words to be elegant and eloquent (or plain and solid), so fatty, porky, overweight, tubby, etc. are not my cup of tea. (Incidentally, 'obese' is on my top 10 list of least favourite words in the English language.)

For a guy, the word 'paunch' has been appealing to me of late (and, if you want to push my literary buttons, go for the alliteration of 'proud paunch'). With BHMs, anything that conveys that alluring combination of size and presence works for me. I also like stocky, burly, and 'a bit soft 'round the middle.'


----------



## Teddy Bear (Jul 24, 2007)

fat&happy said:


> I like reading descriptions of broad hips, round faces, and bellies that arc or gently sway. I tend to prefer my words to be elegant and eloquent (or plain and solid), so fatty, porky, overweight, tubby, etc. are not my cup of tea. (Incidentally, 'obese' is on my top 10 list of least favourite words in the English language.)



Well, as for me, I love the word OBESE, because, as I have said before, it sounds sassy in defiance of the social norms.

I love OBESE because it sounds HUGE! OBESE sounds much bigger than fat!

It makes me think of a person with an enormous huge round body, with short stocky limbs, a person who's plump arms lay straight out on the sides of the body, waddling down the street on short chunky legs, huffing and puffing with sweat breaking out on one's nice plump round face, being unable to sit up straight, laying back comfortably, with a huge round belly above and below the belt, covering the thighs all the way to the knees when sitting down, being kind of helpless, yet perfectly happy and contented.

I LOVE BEING OBESE! Massively obese! Enormously obese!

I love the sensation of heaviness on my feet as I waddle down the street like an obese little penguin or waddling like a fat duck. I love the sensation of heavy softness as I lay down on my bed, and I enjoy the struggle of getting up from my bed when I wake up in the mornings.

When I ride the city bus, I love taking up two seats as I sit down. I love stepping into a room full of people and being the heaviest person in the room. 

I love the way my soft warm flab quivers and jiggles all over my body when I walk, and even though I'm not out of breath when walking, because I do have a good pair of lungs and a strong heart, I deliberately huff and puff, and breath heavily anyway, because I love the way it sounds. It makes me sound really huge!

I now weigh 390 pounds at 5 ft 6 in and I hope to hit the big four-double-oh real soon, and then I intend to keep on gaining. The more OBESE I become, the more happy and contented I feel.

I love looking up to people who are much taller than I am, and knowing, that I weigh at least twice as much as they do! I love being short and fat. I'm 55 years old now, and I have lost an inch from my height over the past few years, and I hope that as I get older, I will lose a few more inches from my height so I can be shorter and fatter, a fat and roly poly little five by five!

That's what I love about obesity, because even a short person can become a giant! A horizontal giant!

I hope that someday I become so wide, from side to side, that I can barely squeeze through doors, side ways!

I love being OBESE! 

And so, I happily and contentedly pat myself om my big round belly and proudly proclaim to all the world . . . . .

I AM OBESE!


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 21, 2007)

fat&happy said:


> I also like stocky, burly, and 'a bit soft 'round the middle.'


Thing is, those first two can also imply that someone's just solidly built rather than fat. (Of course, some of us _are_ attracted to people who _are_ solidly built _along_ with being fat....)

-Qit


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Aug 21, 2007)

wistful said:


> My absolute favorite term to describe a fat woman is zaftig/zoftig.I love even just saying the word as it creates such a pleasing sound as it rolls off the tongue.Yiddish words tend to be very expressive and fun to say and zaftig is no different.
> 
> what I love most about this word is that when translated it means "juicy and succulent".What a luscious way to describe the beauty of a fat woman! Zaftig just oozes positivity and sexiness.



Yes, I love zaftig as well as Rubenesque. For me they both imply a certain air of exotic eros. That said, how any word is spoken as well as how it's heard has a lot to do with the relationship of people in a dialogue. Even inside a healthy relationship between grounded, balanced people words and entire conversations can be misunderstood. I try to remember that the uber context of communication is people, not language. What is said is ultimately only important if you have some idea who's saying it and who's hearing it.


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm a fan of "fluffy," but I will also giggle at jiggly and "too much."


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Aug 22, 2007)

Jay West Coast said:


> So, I'm curious as to what words you DO like to describe fat on a person, or a fat person. Feel free to list "fat" among them.
> 
> If I'm in company that might miss my point should I use the phrase "fat woman" to describe someone, I'll often use the innocuous "bigger woman." You guys got anything better?
> 
> Fooling around, so far I've come up with "physically endowed," "very womanly figure," and "renaissance-conscious physique."



Heavy-set.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 22, 2007)

A term for someone of my size was thought up by a Dims man on my vacation. He called me Luxury Size. I thought it was cool.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I still like being call a land whale.  

Whales and gentle and intelligent creatures.  

So, you all may call me a land whale. I'll take it as a complement.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been known to use the word "cushy"—another word with luxurious connotations. 

-Qit


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Aug 24, 2007)

I use fat alot unless there are fat people who might be self concious in the conversation, I use it anyway but I make sure I use it on myself first, to try and disarm their indignation if they have any. 

fat adjectives: (tactful use when the word fat just wont suffice)
for homme; chunky, stocky, well built, built like a brickshit house, prop (as in ruggers) 
for femme; rubenesque, voluptuous, squishy fun, jiggle and after reading this thread zaftig

I also like really like the word smutzy or smutzig even though it hasn't got much to do with fat, I just like the cadence, usually it means dirty or tarnished, so I guess you could use smutzig zaftig to describe a dirty fatty


----------



## Midori (Aug 25, 2007)

I have used -substantial- for years to describe my hugely obese cat ... fat just doesn't cover the enormity of him really.

I like plump ... fluffy ... squishy if it's the right person ... and I think cubby is cool too. Fat may be the only word that fits sometimes but it's just sorta plain ... I like the descriptives that give a little more fleshing out so to speak.

Butterball, cushy, lush, surfeit, portly, lusty ...

&#9834;midori


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 25, 2007)

^^^I absolutely adore BIG FAT CATS! Please post a pic of your cat


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 26, 2007)

Here are my favorite words and phrases for fat:

fluffy
rotund
abundant
fat
big women
large and in charge
loveable
luscious


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 27, 2007)

fat is actually my favorite term...

1: FAT

2:FLUFFY

3:BIG


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Aug 27, 2007)

I like comfy or soft ^_~


----------



## Rowan (Aug 27, 2007)

Didnt look to see if anyone posted this one...too lazy lol...but i always thought "fluffy" was cute


----------



## gfx3d2004 (Aug 28, 2007)

I am an FA, so I think the F always has to be described as Fat. Other words are concepts in a dream-like state that end up describing fat.

First post, hope I got the nail on the head.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 28, 2007)

^^^ Welcome to the boards gfx


----------



## Wheazz (Aug 28, 2007)

Plump or chubby...either is great, though I generally stick to the former, it seems.


----------



## vermillion (Aug 30, 2007)

i normally just say fat..or fatty....or jiggly....


----------



## newlylarge (Aug 30, 2007)

I think my reaction to words for "fat" depends on who is saying them. For people I do not know very well, words like "chubby," "plump," or even "tubby" are rather pleasant and I would be a hypocrite if I objected to someone simply calling me "fat." Although, even such words may seem offensive if said by a total stranger. After all, what makes them feel free to comment?

But then there are words that might be offensive if said by most people, but when said by my girlfriend, I recognize them as playful. Some such words she uses to describe me include: fatty, porky (or porky pig), blimp (or blimpy), jelly-belly, butterball, and piggy. She sometimes says that I have become "As ROUND and PUFFY as a MARSHMALLOW" or that my belly is a "big cushiony pillow." One comment of hers I found to be creative was when she commented that I had become "as FAT as BUTTER." Of course, she also uses the words that I would find acceptable from others such as plump, chubby, and fat. 

She can even get away with saying that I am as "round as a blimp" or "as fat as a pig." Actually, she is quite good at coming up with amusing descriptions for me, but I cannot recall all of them just now. I may post them later if I remember more. 

As I said, if just anyone described me as being "AS FAT AS A PIG," it would seem a clear insult. But when my girlfriend says it (she was the one who WANTED me to gain weight, after all), I know that she is just having fun.

After seeing how much weight I had gained over the course of about a year, a friend of my girlfriend once commented to her that I had "Blown-up like a BALLOON!" Both me and my girlfriend knew that this woman certainly did not mean this in a good way. But from that day forward, on occasions when I had gained weight more rapidly than usual, my girlfriend made it into a joke we both shared by commenting to me that I was "blowing-up like a balloon."


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^^I absolutely adore BIG FAT CATS! Please post a pic of your cat


If she won't, I'll post a pic of one of my cats. Esmeralda—while she may not be particularly fat—is certainly a big girl.

Large kitty in small box:






For the record, I like the word "chubby."

-Qit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks so much, Qit! 

That cat has one beautiful coat- lovely


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Sep 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks so much, Qit!
> 
> That cat has one beautiful coat- lovely


Thanks. Esmy is half Siamese and half who-knows-what; this seems to have resulted in an interestingly shaded dilute calico. Her eyes are ice blue.

Right now, she's cuddling with one of my other cats. I wish I could take a picture; you can see the size difference.

Now, regarding the word _obese_: Apart from the fact that it's a difficult word to even _say_ without sounding supercilious, it's derived from a Greek term meaning (roughly) "to go on an eating binge." Therefore, unless one really _is_ a gainer and/or feedee, it seems nearly as judgmental as the other "o-word."

-Qit


----------



## Mental17 (Sep 2, 2007)

I say fat, I don't really use any other term.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Sep 3, 2007)

I like smooshy.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Sep 4, 2007)

Fluffy's never done it for me. It's so diff from how fat actually *feels*. I don't hate it or anything, just not my bag.

Fat. Fat .


----------



## stan_der_man (Sep 4, 2007)

This whole "fluffy" conversation reminded me... I knew a girl who liked to be called either "fluffy" or "soft figured'.

I never particularly related fluffy with being fat either. Whenever I think fluffy, I think cat fur all over the carpet and furniture.

fa_man_stan


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 4, 2007)

I asked my 7 year old boy if I was good looking to him and he said "you are really chubby I would say something else but I dont want to use the "F" word. my teacher said its not polite."


----------



## Bafta1 (Sep 11, 2007)

How about the phrase, "she has a cute muffin".

Because when you bake muffins what do they do??

Just an idea...


----------



## Zoom (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, am I late to this thread.

Anyway, were there no sensibilities to take into account, I'd like to use the term "blubbericious" when referring to the more attractive feminine physique.


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Sep 12, 2007)

well I coined the term DELUMPTIOUS because I am (delicious, lumpy and scrumptious!)...but my next fave fat word has to be LARDY!


----------

